# Rugby tickets



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Not Tt related but didn't think this deserved of the mk2 and 3 people

A friend of mine has two tickets in a corporate box for Ireland v England on 18th March. 
He paid £300 each, but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding.
If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place.

It's at the Registry Office in Dorchester at 4.30pm. The bride's name is Nicole -- she's 5'8", about 9 stone (57 Kg), quite pretty, has her own income and is a really good cook.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Classic.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Genius 
Somehow saying this should be in the marketplace seems wrong on every level lol


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

damien.wrl said:


> Not Tt related but didn't think this deserved of the mk2 and 3 people
> 
> A friend of mine has two tickets in a corporate box for Ireland v England on 18th March.
> He paid £300 each, but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding.
> ...


Sold.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hee hee - good one. :lol:


----------

